# The best unbeaten fighters you've never heard of!



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

*Heavyweights*
1) Guram Gugenishvili - 8-0-0 - The M1 veteran has won all but 1 of his fights by 1st round Submission. 
2) Nick Gaston - 3-0-0 - The young Heavyweight fights under the KOTC banner, and in May the 250 pound fighter defeated Darrill Schnoover by TKO in his first post UFC fight. 
3) Edinaldo Oliveira - 7-0-1 - The 6'7 Brazilian recently beat MMA vet Joaquin Ferreira to win the WFE Heavyweight title. Also holds wins over Pride vet Edson Draggo.
4) Neil Cooke - 6-0-0 - The KOTC super heavyweight champion has won all of his 6 fights by 1st round stoppage.
5) Preston Snook - 4-0-0 - The young muscular heavyeight wrestler has won 3 of his 4 fights by submission. Opponents records have cometo a combined 12-4, so he has been fighting solid fighters
6) Hae Joon Yang - 5-0-0 - Korean Heavyweight Yang has won all 5 fights by 1st round T/KO. Holds an impressive win over Joaquin Ferreira (8-2 at the time).
7) Chris Barnett - 5-0-0 - Just 5'9 but at 275 pounds he has to cut weight to make the limit, the heavy American wrestler has been knocking everybody out, and won by 1st round KO against 2 time WEC vet Jay White in his last fight. 
8) Bobby Peavler - 5-0-0 - Weighing the maximum 265 pounds, Peavler has finished all of his 5 fights in the 1st round. Just 24 years old, he is a great prospect.
9) Ajlin Ahmic - 5-0-0 - The Croatian Judoka has been dominating the Croatian circuit, needs to move to the European circuit to further his career though.
10) John Hawk - 5-0-0 - The 260 pound American recently beat Joe McCall (8-1 at the time) to win the NAAFS heavyweight title. *Now 5-1*


*Lightheavyweights*
1) Jimi Manuwa - 9-0-0 - The 29 year old Brit has finished all of his 9 fights by T/KO or submission, and 7 of them in the 1st round. The powerful striker recently handed another top prospect Valentino Petrescu (8-0 at the time) his first defeat by 1st round KO.
2) Ethan Garrison - 8-0-0 - A tall Lightheavyweight at 6'4, Garrison has won all but 1 of his fights by T/KO or Submission. A step up in competition awaits him. 
3) Jonas Billstein - 7-0-0 - The young German kickboxer has finished all of his 7 fights by T/KO or Submission, and 7 of them in the 1st round. Would be a great addition to the up and coming UFC card in Germany. 
4) Lanus Jones - 7-0-0 - Another brit who has finished all of his fights by T/KO. The ground and pound artist has very heavy hands.
5) Josh Watson - 5-0-0 - The big American has never gone to a decision, and Submitted MFC vet Aaron Lofton in the 1st round in his last fight. 
6) Augusto Montano - 8-0-0 - The XFL vet has finished all of his fights, and only 2 of the 8 have lasted longer than 2 minutes. 
7) Roy Boughton - 4-0-0 - The American has finished all 4 of his opponents by submission in the first 2 rounds. Made his debut in the 4 man IFC Light Heavyweight tournament, which he won.
8) Trevor Smith - 4-0-0 - Finished all 4 of his fights in the 1st round, recently stepped up to heavyweight and beat Matt Kovacs (5-2 at the time). Trains with Mike Hayes. *Now 4-1*
9) Marcos de Lima - 6-0-0 - This Brazilian stant up artist has finished all of his 6 fights via punches.
10) Ronny Silva - 6-0-0 - The young 22 year old Brazilian has finished 5 of his 6 fights, and has a bright future ahead of him. 


*Middleweights*
1) Jordan Smith - 14-0-1 - He submitted IFL and UFC vet Brandon Melendez in the 1st round in his last fight in June. All but 1 of his 14 wins have come by KO or submission and he's still only 26 years old. 
2) Papy Abedi - 7-0-0 - The Massive middleweight judo black belt has finished all of his 7 fights by T/KO or submission. Comparisons could be made to Hector Lombard.
3) Carlos Eduardo Rocha - 8-0-0 - 29 year old Brazilian expert has finished all of his 8 fights, and 7 of them in the 1st round. Also won the 8 man Manto Cup in Germany last year.
4) David Mitchell - 11-0-0 - 31 year old holds wins over War Machine, Tim Mckenzie and Bobby Green all in his last 4 fights. 
5) Josh Rosaaen - 6-0-0 - The submission specialist has won all 6 of his fights by submission, including wins over ufc vet Chad Reiner and IFL vet Voctor Moreno. *Now 7-0*
6) Uriah Hall - 4-0-0 - Training with Bellator champLyman Good, ROC middleweight champion Hall has finished all of his fights via punches. Beat Edwin Aguilar at Bellator 11, and beat Roger Carroll (8-2 at the time) to with the ROC middleweight title in his last fight. 
7) Rumen Dimitrov - 9-0-2 - 28 year old Bulgarian has been bossing the European circuit with his great submission game. Still reasonably untested though.
8) Andreas Spang - 5-0-0 - The Amateur boxer has made a successful start in MMA, and suprisingly has more win by submission than T/KO. He trains with Steve Cantwell and Stephan Bonnar, and knocked out unbeaten Chaun Sima (2-0 at the time) in his last fight.
9) Toshi Nakamura - 4-0-0 - The Japanese striker has finished all of his 4 fights by T/KO in under 2 minutes. 
10) Trey Houston - 4-0-0 - Training out of Miletich Martial Arts alongside Spencer Fisher, Josh Neer and Drew McFedries among others, 22 year old Houston has won all 4 of his fights by submission. 


*Welterweights*
1) Myles Jury - 8-0-0 - KOTC vet Jury has won all 8 fights in the 1st round, and 7 of the 8 in less than 90 seconds. He is still just 21 years old.
2) Ryan Laflare - 6-0-0 - The Ring of Combat Welterweight champion is a tall welterweight at 6'1, and is another who has finished all of his fights by T/KO or Submission. Won the ROC title against WEC vet Justin Haskins. 
3) Andy Branson - 5-0-0 - The welterweight champion of Iowa's Midwest Cage Championships, Branson beat Ryan Bixler (15-6 at the time) for the title. Also beat Jason Louck and Ian Tice (13-6 and 5-0 at the time) before that, so he is fighting good competition.
4) Eugene Fadiora - 9-0-0 - English welterweight Fadiora has finished all but 1 of his 9 fights by T/KO or Submission. Still young at 22 years old, he also had a 5-0 semi-proffessional MMA record. 
5) Yuri Villefort - 6-0-0 - Still a teenager at 19 years old, and fighting out of a great camp at ATT alongside Thiago Alves, Hector Lombard and Denis Kang, the Brazilian is one to look out for.
6) Yan Cabral - 9-0-0 - The jui jitsu expert has all of his 9 wins come by submission. Would be interesting to see him come to the USA to fight. 
7) Rick Hawn - 8-0-0 - 34 year old Kickboxer Hawn beat UFC vet Shonie Carter by headkick in his last fight. He has also beat 2 time Bellator fighter Dennis Olson.
8) Magomed Shikshabekov - 7-0-0 - The M1 vet has won all of his fights in the first round and 6 of them in under 2 minutes. 
9) Magomed Saadulaev - 10-0-0 - The 27 year old has made his career in russia fighting for ProFC, and he recently stopped Alexander Butenko's 6 fight win streak in April.
10) Keto Allen - 5-0-0 - He has finished all of his 5 fights, and beat Aaron Berke (4-1 at the time) for MFC in May. 


*Lightweights*
1) Francisco Drinaldo - 6-0-0 - The Brazilian defeated 27-7 Flavio Alvaro in his last ifght, and submitted 2 time Dream and 5 time Pride Vet Luiz Firmino at Bittetti Combat 6 in February.
2) Lukasz Sajewski - 8-0-0 - At just 20 years old, in his last fight Sajewski handed fellow prospect Marcin Held (8-0 at the time) his first defeat. The Pole has a very bright future. 
3) Carlos Antonio de Souza - 9-0-0 - Braazilian has great stand up and jui jitsu, and he has finished 8 of his 9 fights. 
4) Edson Barboza - 6-0-0 - The young American Muay Thai expert and knockout artist has been tearing it up on the local scene, finishing all of his 6 fights. 
5) Lloyd Woodard - 8-0-0 - Submission expert Woodard has finished 7 of his 8 fights. Submitted Bellator vet Alonzo Martinez in his last fight.
6) Alexander Sarnavskiy - 10-0-0 - M1 vet Sarnavskiy is an all-rounder who has finished 8 of his 10 fights by T/KO or Submission.
7) Nate Hannah - 7-0-0 - He has submitted Scott McAfee and Carlos Fodor (7-2 and 5-1 at the time) in his last 2 fights, and has finished 6 of his 7 fights.
8) Patrick Cenoble- 5-0-0 - TKO'd IFL vet Travis Cox in July, and Bellator vet Troy Gerhart in April. Cenoble has won all 5 fights by T/KO. 
9) Jesse Ronson - 4-0-0 - The Elite 1 lightweight champion has won all of his fights by T/KO or submission. 
10) Dennis Bermudez - 6-0-0 - Short for a lightweight at just 5'6, Bermudez hasnt let it stop him as he's finished 4 of his 6 fights.


*Featherweights*
1) Nazareno Malegarie - 18-0-0 - Brazilian has an incredible record. He handed Eric Silva his first defeat in February(8-0 at the time). The featherweight is a finished too, with just 2 of his 18 fights going to a decision. 
2) Mark Adams - 6-0-0 - The English BAMMA featherweight champion recently beat Alan Omer (14-2 at the time) to defend his title. Training at Team Kaebon with Terry Etim, Paul Kelly and Paul Taylor, the 26 year oldhas a good future. 
3) Tim Wadsworth - 5-0-0 - Training for the same team as Patrick cote, Wadsworth has finished all of his 5 fights in under 4 minutes. 
4) Dave Hill - 9-0-0 - The 24 year old English fighter beat John Cullen (11-2 at the time) in April. He has submitted 7 of his 9 opponents.
5) Roland Delorme - 6-0-0 - Fighting for Canada's CFC promotion, Delorme has finished all of his 6 pro fights in the first 2 rounds by a mix of T/KO and Submission. 
6) Jeremy Spoon - 7-0-0 - The American has finished all of his fights, with 6 of the by Submission. He submitted Bellator vet Jose Vega in April. 
7) Turrell Galloway - 4-0-0 - Built like a tank, KOTC fighter Galloway has won all 4 fights in the 1st round. 
8) Francisco Rivera - 5-0-0 - The muay thai fighter fights for Called out MMA, he's won 3 of his fights by knockout.
9) Alex Enlund - 4-0-0 - Another English featherweight, the 23 year old has won every fight by 1st round submission.
10) Mohammed Badadivand - 2-0-0 - Swedish Badadivand has won both of his fights in under 3 minutes, one by submission and one by TKO. 


*Bantamweights*
1) David Aranda - 5-0-0 - The Spanish submission artist has won all of his 5 fights by 1st round submission. He handed Mathias Klockars (5-0 at the time) his first defeat. 
2) Nick Pace - 5-0-0 - The ROC and Bellator vet is most well known for beating Collin Tebo by Flying Knee at Bellator 11. He has racked up 2 submission wins since then
3) Jason Sampson - 5-0-0 - Reasonably tall for a bantamweight at 5'8, American Sampson has won all of his 5 fights in the 1st round.
4) Chad Robichaux - 8-0-0 - 35 year old American Robichaux has won all of his 8 fights by submission. Recently beat Lewis Mckenzie (7-1 at the time). Signed up for Strikeforce, due to make his debut soon. *Now 9-0*
5) Diego Wilson - 5-0-0 - Canadian grappling expert Wilson has won all 5 fights in the 1st round. 
6) Sidemar Honorio - 6-0-0 - The bantamweight is an all rounder, winning 2 by T/KO, 2 by submission and 2 by decision. He handed Tommy Vargas (5-0 at the time) his 1st defeat. He also knocked out Mike Powell (7-1 at the time) with a headkick. 
7) Rocky Delorme - 4-0-0 - Beat Floyd Hodges (6-1 at the time) in his last fight, the American has half of his wins by T/KO.
8) Bryson Hansen - 5-0-0 - Fights foir the X1 promotion, Hansen has finished 3 of his fights by T/KO.
9) Sotir Kichukov - 5-0-0 - The Bulgarian has been on a roll on the bulgarian MMA scene, winning 3 of his 5 fights by 1st round submission.
10) Randall Villarreal - 2-0-0 - The American only has 2 fights, but one submission victory and one TKO victory inside 3 minutes shows he is well rounded.

Video's on No.1 Rankked fighters

*Heavyweight*
Guram Gugenishvili v Evgeniy Babych
In November 2009, Guram Gugenishvili submitting Evgeniy Babych inside a minute
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMvrVaYG53k

*Lightheavyweight*
Jimi Manuwa v Valentino Petrescu
In his most recent fight in August 2010, Manuwa beat formally unbeaten Valentino Petrescu (8-0) by 1st round TKO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yP9N1iB_XU

*Middleweight*
Jordan Smith v Brandon Melendez
In June 2010, in his most recent fight, Jordan Smith defeats UFC and IFL vet Brandon Melendez by 1st round submission
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9Hae5c1t_o

*Welterweight*
Myles Jury v Tyrone Holmes
Jury dominated Tyrone Holmes under the KOTC banner in June 2009
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9vUU5xT-ng

*Lightweight*
Francisco Drinaldo v Luiz Firmino
Fighting for bitteti combat in February 2010, Drinaldo submits Dream and Pride vet Firmino in the 1st round
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eltwnnl39AU

*Featherweight*
Nazareno Malegarie v Luciano Oliviera
Fighting in Brazil in November 2009, Malegarie submits Oliviera in the 1st round
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_n5tOCPc-U

*Bantamweight*
David Aranda vs. Jukka Paananen
In November 2009, Aranda submitted Paananen in the 1st round
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9F_syvWPgI

-----------------------------------------------

Feel free to post others. Remember, they must be unbeaten and not assigned to a major promotion though.

It will be interesting to see how their all doing in a years time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is Chris Barnett related to Josh Barnett?


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Chris Barnett is black so i doubt it


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> Chris Barnett is black so i doubt it


Hey, their father could like hookers. :mistress01:


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

mattandbenny said:


> Chris Barnett is black so i doubt it


I woke my family up I laughed so hard.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

been seeing alot of people saying Jimi Manuwa is the real deal . got sick striking game and decent on the ground .


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is he being looked at by any promotions?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

Dragan Tesanovic has just signed with Bellator. He is a pure MMA product, he never trained in a martial art before. You should watch out for him.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Jordan Smith was in the Ortiz-Liddell TUF actually, but didn't qualify to the house.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Tyron Woodley is undefeated and didn't make it at the TUF tryouts either..

but dude is a monster.


----------



## donnaj8887 (Aug 23, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> *Heavyweights*
> 1) Edinaldo Molusco - 7-0-1 - The 6'7 Brazilian recently beat MMA vet Joaquin Ferreira to win the WFE Heavyweight title. Also holds wins over Pride vet Edson Draggo.
> 2) Guram Gugenishvili - 8-0-0 - The M1 veteran has won all but 1 of his fights by 1st round Submission.
> 3) Nick Gaston - 3-0-0 - The young Heavyweight fights under the KOTC banner, and in May the 250 pound fighter defeated Darrill Schnoover by TKO in his first post UFC fight.
> ...


Thanks you for the post.

__________________
watch movies online


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Which promotions are these guys with?


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I've updated it with the top 10 from each weight class now, and added a few different names in there too. All of the fighters are fighting for small organisations, and are top prospects for the future. Personally i'd heard of about 3 of the 70 fighters ive listed before i did the research, and i assume its similar for everyone, so it will be very interesting to see how their all doing in a year, 2 years, 5 years etc, see if any of them make it big, or even become a champion in the UFC.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Maciej Jewtuszko deserves consideration, he just destroyed Njokuani - STANDING UP!

8-0 
All finishes
50/50 Sub/KO ratio.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I've updated the first post with videos of the top ranked fighter in each division.

Here's my monthly update for August, 4 of the fighters competed, 2 won and 2 lost.


August 2010 Update
*John Hawk #10 Heavyweight*
Suffered a suprise decision loss to Dan Spohn at NAAFS, who was making his debut

*Trevor Smith #8 Lightheavyweight*
Lost to 8 fight IFL vet Devin Cole by 1st round TKO

*Josh Rosaaen #5 Middleweight*
Beat John Troyer (10-5) by 1st round submission at The Cage Inc to keep his 100% submission win ratio intact

*Chad Robichaux #4 Bantamweight*
Beat Humberto DeLeon (5-3) by split decision on the Strikeforce Houston prelims


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

He is not happy you won't include him.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

He's i nthe WEC, the list is fighters fighting in the small leagues  Slick knockout of big Nok tho


----------

